# I know how to tell gender feral cats now



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

all you have to do is wait and if this happens you got a male and a female. Time to do a little cat trapping and off to the vet for fixing.

NAB 

Cute little guys.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

and that calico shoud be the first one to get "fixed"...you know for sure she is a female.....all of them are very cute....how I got my sweet kitty is she showed up at my house and had 5 kittens....found homes for all of them and she was spayed and has been with till now, I just loooove her


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing, and most important for your intervention. They are so cute!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What lucky, adorable felines!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What cuties! We have always done trapping/altering/rehoming at my dad's shop since it is a big warehouse full of old car parts and stuff. The feral cats LOVE it. We got lucky this year, the first litter just showed up last week! Apparently there is a new mommy cat who moved in recently. Five little gray kittens are scampering all around, some with stripes. Luckily I know a good rescue group who offered to help with fixing them and finding them homes. Nice that mommy cat chose to have them when it's NOT kitten season. . .for once!! Makes it a lot easier to find homes for them.


----------

